# MGS4: Whos got it?



## ibznorange (Jun 13, 2008)

I was the first person at the mall game store in tucson to reserve it actually, by fluke 
I asked if it was available i guess within 2 customers. the guy 2 people in front of me had just asked and it wasnt, and between him getting helped and me getting helped, it came online 

Im torn on it. so far its kinda fun, but im not sure. At first i was really disappointed though, but after playing for an hour or so its getting increasingly fun. its either going to end up being teh shitty, or freaking awesome. im hoping for the latter

i know youre mostly a bunch of marshmallow bitch RRoD lovers around here , but at least a few of you have PS3s


----------



## Naren (Jun 13, 2008)

I plan on buying it. Probably sometime next week. If I don't like it, I'll sell it. If I like it, then I'll keep it. Simple as that. I got about 5000 yen in points on my Yodobashi Camera card. So I'll probably just use those for it. I doubt they have any left right now though, since there were big lines for it yesterday.

I really like how it's pretty much the first game to have an elderly main character. That pretty much kicks ass.


----------



## daybean (Jun 13, 2008)

me no have ps3, me has xbox 360, we want Gears of War II. We want this game!!!!

-also, why me talk like HULK!!!!


----------



## klutvott (Jun 13, 2008)

I got it two days ago but haven't had much time to play it. I'm on act 3 right now. 
It's different compared to the previous games but so far it's good.


----------



## the.godfather (Jun 13, 2008)

I've got it too. I've literally no time to play it though, probably an hour or two so far because I've been so busy with work. But I'll get some more play time in this weekend hopefully so I can judge it properly. But even from what I've played so far, I can tell it's one of the best games to ever be made.


----------



## goth_fiend (Jun 13, 2008)

Do I have Metal Gear Solid 4?....









I would say yeah, limited edition game/guide, and EVERY other release from the MGS series (minus port ops+ and acid 1/2, but I have those on the way.)


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 13, 2008)

Actually Eric...



Spoiler



Hes not old, hes got Werner Syndrome. This is only 5 years after MGS2



but you find that out via cutscene after about 2 minutes of gameplay 

also, once you get all the features going like the gunshop etc, its extremely fun. The battle mechanic is pretty functional without making it too easy to just pwn bitches, but it keeps it realistic with how sighting affects mobility and stuff like that


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 13, 2008)

oh and sell me a jap ps3 and the game too, cause i vastly prefer it subbed, as much as i love david hayters voice as snake, i watched the 15 minute e3 trailer too many times and want subs


----------



## philkilla (Jun 13, 2008)

I love MGS. I have no PS3...but my roomie does!! I'm going to be him to let me play it on his.


AND FUCK AM I TEMPTED TO READ THE SPOILER?...



DAMN YOU!!!!!!!!!


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 13, 2008)

just read it. heres kinda a spoiler, but not really. you can read this one


Spoiler



the game begins with the desert cutscene from the e3 trailer


after playing through that for literally about 2 minutes, no more than five and seeing the fmvs there, you find the spoiler. its within 20 minutes of play and watch time into the game


----------



## Mr. S (Jun 13, 2008)

I love the Metal Gear Solid games but I don't even know anyone with a PS3 I guess I'll wait until it becomes alot cheaper till i get one


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 13, 2008)

My little brother got it, but he plays like it's Gears of War, so I snatched the controller from him and said "This is how it's done, son."

I'm about halfway through Act 2. The story seems linear, but all MGS games are like that until some great secret social fallacy is revealed later on. I still can't figure out CQC, but I love the sneaking stuff. The boss characters look very surreal, too, and I like the emphasis on femininity. I don't know what to expect from the rest of the game, but it is gripping.


----------



## Alpo (Jun 13, 2008)

I went to the store yesterday, but I didn't buy MGS 4 yet. I'm going to wait for a used copy. I'll probably get it next month when I have more time to play. I was chatting with the clerk and he said that lots of people had been asking about it the last few months and even the day before the release, but they had only sold two copies all day.  And this was two hours before closing time. 

I did get Okami Wii, I have no idea why I never played it on PS2 but I'm going to play the shit out of it this weekend.


----------



## Naren (Jun 13, 2008)

Well, I ended up buying it on the way home from work. I only ended up playing it for about an hour tonight, but it's pretty fun. I'm still getting used to it, but it's really fun sneaking around indoors, killing people, hiding, and going along.



ibznorange said:


> oh and sell me a jap ps3 and the game too, cause i vastly prefer it subbed, as much as i love david hayters voice as snake, i watched the 15 minute e3 trailer too many times and want subs



You want Japanese subs for Japanese audio? 

I have the Japanese version of it (because I live in Japan) and the audio is only available in Japanese (the English audio is not included on the disk) and the subtitles are only displayed in Japanese (no English subtitles). Under Options, you only have the option to turn the subtitles on or off and they are defaulted as on. I, of course, leave them "on" because they tend to use some complicated words in the MGS series and I prefer to be able to see it written down.

This is the first MGS game I've played in Japanese (well, the second if you include "Metal Gear Solid: Acid" which I had for my PSP) and I always thought the dialogue and voice acting for the MGS series was HORRIBLE, but it's actually really good in Japanese and I recognize a lot of the voice actors (as film actors, animation actors, and voice actors for other games). The voice actor for old Snake does a pretty good job too.


----------



## Groff (Jun 13, 2008)

I'm a HUGE MGS fan, and I won't be playing this game for quite some time, as I don't have/want a PS3. I'm praying Konami caves and develops it for 360, even if I have to wait months for it.

I don't feel like buying a PS3, playing this game, and then selling the PS3 to recoop the losses. There's nothing else on PS3 I want to play. Besides this game, my 360, Wii, and PC I've got all my bases covered pretty much.

I envy those who have a PS3 and can play this game 



Alpo said:


> I did get Okami Wii, I have no idea why I never played it on PS2 but I'm going to play the shit out of it this weekend.



Isn't it an amazing piece of art?? I haven't had a PS2 in years since my drive died with a million others, so I didn't get to play it the first time around, but i'm glad I got it on Wii! It's the next game I plan on playing after I beat Metroid Prime 3 (Fuckin' amazing game btw!).


----------



## Drage (Jun 13, 2008)

Im getting this ASAP!


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 13, 2008)

After more playing, yep this game pwninates 

naren, make me a disc with japanese audio and english subs


----------



## Naren (Jun 14, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> naren, make me a disc with japanese audio and english subs



 I think that even the people working at Konami would have trouble doing that. Maybe if you gave them a million dollars, they'd make some copies for you.


----------



## Alpo (Jun 14, 2008)

TheMissing said:


> Isn't it an amazing piece of art?? I haven't had a PS2 in years since my drive died with a million others, so I didn't get to play it the first time around, but i'm glad I got it on Wii! It's the next game I plan on playing after I beat Metroid Prime 3 (Fuckin' amazing game btw!).



Okami is incredible.  It's basically a lot like Zelda, but still really unique. It's also one of the most beautiful games I've ever played. 

MP3 is great as well, but I don't think it quite nailed the Metroid feel like the first Prime did.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 14, 2008)

Holy Shit sex easter egg! 

just use google


----------



## Zepp88 (Jun 14, 2008)

Sex easter egg?


----------



## Naren (Jun 14, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> Holy Shit sex easter egg!
> 
> just use google



The one with that "octopus" girl, right?

In the Japanese version, they have this one: Gametrailers.com - MGS4 Easter egg! by Setsu

I assume they don't have it in the American one, because no one would know who the hell that girl is (she's a really popular bikini model/"idol").


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 14, 2008)

yeah it doesnt appear to be in the american one. 

I dont care if shes famous here, americans like sexyness


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jun 14, 2008)

Got it yesterday, I've played it for about 4 hours. At first, I wasn't too sure because it didn't seem as "stealthy" as the previous ones, but this game just rocks!!

Gotta love the weapons shop  And the crazy ammount of weapons too! 

Man I love MGS, I hope this one's not as short as "Snake Eater" I completed that in a weekend - gutted! 

EDIT: Best theme EVER!

YouTube - Metal Gear Solid Theme - Eminence Orchestra

Won't let me embed it


----------



## Mr. Big Noodles (Jun 15, 2008)

Spoiler



I got a lot done today, and I must say that the bosses just kill the story. If they had one do the whole walk-at-you thing, I wouldn't mind, but all of them? No thanks. Seeing Raiden breakdance made up for it, though, and who would have thought that Mount Rushmore was really four metal gears? And I have to agree with the weapons shop thing; it really does make confrontation easier. I only wish that the items section had items in it. Is there something I have to do? I usually need more rations than ammo.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 15, 2008)

USE
SPOILER
TAGS


----------



## Naren (Jun 15, 2008)

This game is pretty awesome. It just gets better and better as I go on. I'm about halfway through Act 3 now. Before I bought the game, all the photos and previews had been from the middle east/the desert, so I was worried the whole game would be there, but the South America and East Europe areas are just awesome. 



TheMissing said:


> I'm a HUGE MGS fan, and I won't be playing this game for quite some time, as I don't have/want a PS3. I'm praying Konami caves and develops it for 360, even if I have to wait months for it.



That's definitely not gonna happen.

This is the first PS3 game to use all 50-55GB of a dual layered BluRay disc. Most PS3 games only use 5-20GB. The ones that are available on both PS3 and Xbox 360 usually only take up about 4.7GB-7.5GB or so (or take up more than that, but include multiple languages. I have one PS3 game that has about 10 different languages included in it).

Xbox 360 games use standard DVDs that can only carry about 4.7GB if I remember correctly (which is why Lost Odyssey, for example, is 4 discs). So, assuming they released the game at its current size for Xbox 360, the 1 PS3 BluRay would turn into about 12 Xbox 360 DVDs.


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> USE
> SPOILER
> TAGS



Seriously man. 

Unfortunately I added them, but in the process fucked myself because I read that and ruined part of it. :\


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 15, 2008)

oh well, hes a new guy. im not aware of any other forums with spoiler tags, actually.

but 

chris, you have a ps3?
you play on PSN at all?


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2008)

I have a PS3 at work, actually, I do some development using the Cell processor. 

I'm bringing it to Mojave with me for the hotel room.  No on the PSN though.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 15, 2008)

well get ON the PSN 

thats epic though. Ive been curious how a cell processor would work for a workstation. Im not too familiar with proc architecture though, im still a noob in college


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't run an OS on it, I use it as the baseline for an XML router. For that, it's fucking bad to the bone.


----------



## Naren (Jun 15, 2008)

Chris said:


> I don't run an OS on it, I use it as the baseline for an XML router. For that, it's fucking bad to the bone.



Try out Metal Gear Solid 4 when you get a chance. It's totally kickass.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 15, 2008)

wait so the ps3 makes for a hardcore layout manager? 

 forgive me, i dont know shit about markup stuff


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2008)

I will.  That's part of the reason I'm bringing it.  I'm bringing my Wii as well for drunken hotel room wii-bowling tournaments.

/derail


----------



## Chris (Jun 15, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> wait so the ps3 makes for a hardcore layout manager?
> 
> forgive me, i dont know shit about markup stuff



Naw, I'm editing packets at the network and transport layers and routing them based on their content. It can do ~5000 messages a second. It's sick.

/dork


----------



## Naren (Jun 15, 2008)

Chris said:


> I will.  That's part of the reason I'm bringing it.  I'm bringing my Wii as well for drunken hotel room wii-bowling tournaments.
> 
> /derail



Sounds like a ton of fun.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 15, 2008)

Oh ok. makes sense. i was expecting something way more complicated than that 

The wii is fun drunk too 

hit me up on psn when you get all setup, im under this same username


----------



## Se7enMeister (Jun 16, 2008)

goth_fiend said:


> Do I have Metal Gear Solid 4?....
> 
> 
> 
> ...



wheres the original 1987 nes release???


----------



## Naren (Jun 16, 2008)

Se7enMeister said:


> wheres the original 1987 nes release???



He has all the Metal Gear Solid games, but none of the Metal Gear games (1987 for Metal Gear and 1990 for Metal Gear 2).


----------



## goth_fiend (Jun 16, 2008)

^just to correct you a little bit, the metal gear solid 3: subsistance limited edition has the original msx2 versions of metal gear and metal gear 2:solid snake, so I have the entire series, I have metal gear and snakes revenge laying around somewhere as well as ghost babel, but my catridge collection is fucking massive.


----------



## Korbain (Jun 16, 2008)

Se7enMeister said:


> wheres the original 1987 nes release???



they're not all that good anyway. Metal gear solid is where it became awsomely awsemo


----------



## sakeido (Jun 16, 2008)

I've got it, as far as I can tell, I'm very near the end. I don't like it even 1/10th as much as MGS3. I have a huge list of problems with it. But its a massive step backwards and doesn't come even close to meeting the hype.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 16, 2008)

youre one of the mgs3 people.
whatachump 

how many installs have you done?


----------



## Ramsay777 (Jun 16, 2008)

Does anyone know if this IS gonna be the last one? I've not completed just yet so it might sound stupid to those who have, depending what the ending is.........

I'll be gutted if it is


----------



## philkilla (Jun 16, 2008)

From what I understand it is the last MG having to do with Snake (old or young...not sure haven't played it yet)

Hideo said he doesn't want to let it die though...and I can see why.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 16, 2008)

the story line does connect everything from the original MG release to MGS3 and forward, so probably id think


----------



## goth_fiend (Jun 16, 2008)

its solid snakes last story, not the end of metal gear.


----------



## Naren (Jun 16, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> the story line does connect everything from the original MG release to MGS3 and forward, so probably id think



Yeah, I'm in ACT 4 right now and it seems that the story integrates Metal Gear, Metal Gear 2, Metal Gear Solid, Metal Gear Solid 2, and Metal Gear Solid 3 into the game, but it seems that the 1987 original Metal Gear is the most important storyline-wise in relation to this game. 

Snake is such a total ripoff of "Snake" (Escape From New York). More Naked Snake/Big Boss than Solid Snake, though.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 17, 2008)

oh 100%
i think they do a superb job of tying the games in with one another without making it into some shitty tie in thing that just loves the cock, you know?


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 17, 2008)

just beat it.

I must say imo it completely lived up to the hype. if you build it off previous titles (not just mgs3, but all the old mg/mgs games), its pretty easily one of the best games ive ever played. probably not the best replay value, but the gameplay was exceedingly fun, and i personally got very pulled into the story (which honestly i was more hyped about during the wait than gameplay or anything else)


----------



## Naren (Jun 17, 2008)

My favorite part is where you find out that Solid Snake is really the son of Aretha Franklin and the twin brother of Michael Jackson who was turned into a cyborgenic ninja in a secret project in 1989 called the Weathervane. Then you find out that Liquid's body is actually 99.1% water. 

No spoiler tags, baby.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 17, 2008)

are you kinda drunk too?


----------



## Naren (Jun 17, 2008)

ibznorange said:


> are you kinda drunk too?



Nah, but the MGS4 story sounds kinda like a soap opera. Especially with all the explanation scenes it has. I only played a little bit of MGS1 and MGS2 (never played any of MGS3, MG, or MG2), and I owned MGS: Acid for my PSP (before I sold it). But it's like "When RFJ, RSG, and OPT were implemented into SOP, Naomi and Otakon turned Gray Fox into a cyborgenic ninja at Shadow Moses after the destruction of REX using Big Boss' DNA that Zero had taken after killing 'The Boss' before the original FOXDIE had..." 

It's like... "wh-wh...whaaaa...?! WHATCHU SAY!?"

I've been playing the game in Japanese, but I doubt it's any less confusing in English.


----------



## st2012 (Jun 17, 2008)

This is the first time I've actually really wanted a PS3. Damn it, I'm gonna have to get one later this year, I love the MGS series and I've heard nothing but great things about the finale.


----------



## philkilla (Jun 17, 2008)

I'm not going to read this thread anymore because assholes won't used spoiler tags.

Jews.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 17, 2008)

I think its a lot less confusing if youve played through all of the games (including the metal gear notsolids). It was like that in english too, but i didnt have an issue following it at all


----------



## philkilla (Jun 17, 2008)

Maybe it helps to not knit-pick every small detail and enjoy it for what it is.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 17, 2008)




----------



## sakeido (Jun 17, 2008)

philkilla said:


> Maybe it helps to not knit-pick every small detail and enjoy it for what it is.



There are no small details in this game. 

For a literary comparison, imagine the plot is this huge hulking guy rendered on the PS3. Then he's wielding an enormous cricket bat, that says "EXPOSITION" on it. Then, the plot beats the player to death using this big exposition cricket bat.

I really can't recall ever being so bombarded with immense amounts of exposition before... well, maybe in the DaVinci Code, which we all know is not a very well written book (interesting puzzles notwithstanding). There is a story here, sure, but it is told in an exceptionally obtuse and clumsy manner - apparently, to make sure everybody gets it.

Also, just beat it. 
Very weak ending, IMO. And really boring to boot.


----------



## philkilla (Jun 18, 2008)

No small details huh. For some reason I find that very very hard to believe.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 18, 2008)

i think for cody, all the small details were just overshaddowed by how wordy it all was 

there were plenty of details, but if you arent legitimately interested in the story alot of the cut scenes and shit ARE just a bunch of bullshit 

Im a bit attached to the series as ive been playing since super nintendo came out and i got my brothers nintendo when i was like 5 or 6. Plus the whole thing is like a fucking elmore leonard novel , which is a quality i enjoy


----------



## philkilla (Jun 18, 2008)

Almost same. I've been deep into MGS since 2002 when I first played Metal Gear Solid 2. Prior to that I had only played the Nintendo titles, and that was ages ago.


----------



## Naren (Jun 19, 2008)

I beat this last night.

All I have to say is "FUCK. That was a long ending." I normally go to bed around 2:00am or 2:30am and I beat the last boss at 1:50am last night. I thought "Hey, the ending and credits should be done by 2:20 or 2:30." They didn't end until around 3:10am. At first I was watching the outro with interest, going "Mm-hm... okay... okay..." and then I started getting irritated," Go on with it. I got the point... Fine, fine... OKAY. SHUT UP!" and then during the shocking explanation after the first credits


Spoiler



(the part with Big Boss)


, I got so annoyed that I just went to the bathroom and shaved and brushed my teeth, only half-listening to his boring-as-fuck explanation.


Spoiler



And he had to take FOREVER to die as well, goddamn asshole



So, I thought the game was really good EXCEPT for that plodding tedious neverending epilogue that just went on forever and ever and ever. The ending was more like torture than the "reward" an ending SHOULD be.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 19, 2008)

I've played and liked all the MGS games so far. MGS3 was especially fantastic, and I was really looking forwards to MGS4 because I figured it would be better than MGS3 and really be a masterpiece. but instead, all the subtly, power and humor of MGS3 disappeared, and was replaced by the wordiest, dumbest cutscenes I have ever seen, stupid jokes, and retarded amounts of fan service. 
The ending just summed up the whole thing for me.


Spoiler



Never, ever have I played a game that ended with a SLIDESHOW. And Big Boss's really, really drawn out last moments... were completely ridiculous. "I only have a little time left!" 5 mins later "I have only a little time left!" 5 more mins "Time left? I have only a little"


The cheesiness of the whole thing summed up with one quote:


Spoiler



Naomi: I HAVE CANCER


----------



## Naren (Jun 19, 2008)

I thought it was better than all the MGSes that I'd played, but my friend who had played MGS1, 2, and 3 swore that he would not buy this game (even though he has a PS3) because he said he cannot tolerate another drawnout long cutscene. In his opinion, MGS3 was the worst in the series (MGS1 being his favorite), but he hasn't played MGS4, so .

But, yeah, when I was watching the cutscene at the ending, I was constantly thinking, "How would you translate that without it sounding cheesy and gay?"


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 20, 2008)

I really didnt enjoy MGS3 at all, tbh


----------



## Bound (Jun 21, 2008)

Huge fan of the whole series:

MGS 1 was fucking epic.

MGS 2 Why the hell am I this raiden person, and why can't I play the game in the ninja suit?

MGS 3 Really? Come on now. Seriously.


Spoiler



big boss my ass


 That was one of the worst games ever. 

I won't even consider playing 4. Who the hell wants to play hide and seek with grandpa?

The only thing that tempts me to purchase a PS3 is God of War. But meh. better stuffs on teh 360


----------



## sakeido (Jun 21, 2008)

How can you not enjoy MGS3? It was the best one in the series, Hands fucking Down. The ending boss battle was one of the most epic things I have ever seen.


----------



## Bound (Jun 22, 2008)

Because I wanted to play hide and go seek, not a FPS in which you were required to hold a button down the whole time to gain access to said view point.


----------



## klutvott (Jun 22, 2008)

I enjoyed all the games. Need all of them to get the full story. I don't see the point of playing any of them if you are not interested in the story.


----------



## sakeido (Jun 22, 2008)

Bound said:


> Because I wanted to play hide and go seek, not a FPS in which you were required to hold a button down the whole time to gain access to said view point.



hello, MGS3 Subsistence
Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Bound (Jun 22, 2008)

sakeido said:


> hello, MGS3 Subsistence
> Metal Gear Solid 3: Snake Eater - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia




I was comenting on the stalking in the game, I thought the gameplay was dissapointing, and the story was really, really drawn out. I actually really did play most of the game in first person view point, and I played the other two with no mini-map, so I dunno. The last boss battle I tried so hard to play it in 3rd person and it was impossible. So lame.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jun 23, 2008)

Got this yesterday, and didn't quite get to grips with it as I have never played this series before...

Any tips? It's a bit odd and I'm not entirely used to it!


----------



## Naren (Jun 23, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Got this yesterday, and didn't quite get to grips with it as I have never played this series before...
> 
> Any tips? It's a bit odd and I'm not entirely used to it!



It is a bit odd if you've never played the series before.

One thing to keep in mind is that the Metal Gear/Metal Gear Solid series differ from most action games in that they encourage you to avoid combat. In fact, if you approach this game like a normal action game like Gears of War, you'll usually get yourself killed. You're not on the battlefield to kill the soldiers there. You're on the battlefield to sneak to where you want to get with as few encounters as possible, get what you're after, and then leave. 

Therefore, you have to know how to use the OctoCamo camoflauge, the cardboard box, metal garbage can, the three different stances, hiding against walls, Metal Gear Mark 3, and different ways to distract people's attention away from you (using sound or whatever).

If you do get found, you want to kill the people who know where you are and hide until they aren't looking for you anymore.

Near the end of the game, I accidentally set off an alarm in this one room that got all those 3-legged bots after me. And they seriously are neverending. I killed/destroyed about 50 of them, but they just kept coming and coming and coming. I was using my rocket launchers, rail gun, machine guns, and so on, but they wouldn't let up. So, after I died, I was extra careful and got out of the room without getting found once.

Gotta sneak.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 23, 2008)

the 3 legged things do end, but theres shit tons of em. i think looking at drebin points in the room downstairs


Spoiler



shortly before you fight vamp at SM


 that i killed ~ 180 of em


----------



## sakeido (Jun 23, 2008)

on my current playthrough I haven't killed anyone and was only spotted once  I do not look forwards to the bit in Shadow Moses though.


----------



## K7_Munky (Jun 23, 2008)

Ive played the metal gea sons of liberty a few years back that was a good one but on this new one does anybody know if your snake through out the game or do you switch characters?


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 23, 2008)

snake


----------



## Naren (Jun 23, 2008)

K7_Munky said:


> Ive played the metal gea sons of liberty a few years back that was a good one but on this new one does anybody know if your snake through out the game or do you switch characters?



You're Snake through the whole game


Spoiler



but you do get to control a metal gear (REX) for part of the game near the end.


----------



## Korbain (Jun 24, 2008)

7 Dying Trees said:


> Got this yesterday, and didn't quite get to grips with it as I have never played this series before...
> 
> Any tips? It's a bit odd and I'm not entirely used to it!



god help you understanding the story without playing the others. Apparently the new ps3 update allows you too play ps1 games, check ebay or something and start buying from metal gear solid 1 all the way through (every one of them is awsome!)  if not, i hear they're releasing something to update everyone too the point of mgs 4?


----------



## Naren (Jun 24, 2008)

Korbain said:


> god help you understanding the story without playing the others. Apparently the new ps3 update allows you too play ps1 games, check ebay or something and start buying from metal gear solid 1 all the way through (every one of them is awsome!)  if not, i hear they're releasing something to update everyone too the point of mgs 4?



You have always been able to play PS1 games on all PS2s and PS3s from the very beginning. There is no such thing as a PS2 or PS3 that cannot play PS1 games.

The only restrictions any PS3s have is that the new cheap 40GB PS3 cannot play PS2 games (but it can play PS1 games). The PS3 I have has the Emotion chip in it, so it plays PS2 games just like on a PS2 (except actually better because they load 3-4x faster and they have options that can make the graphics better than they were on the PS2). The 80GB PS3s that are sold in the US do not have the Emotion chip, but do have software emulation for PS2 games.

But, yeah, all PS3s and PS2s have been able to play PS1 games since Day 1. And the huge majority of PS3s can play PS2 games as well.

EDIT: And I don't think the correct advice that he asked for is "Hey. Go play the series from MGS1." Most people's responses to that would be "FUCK THAT!" or "Eh, okay. I give up. I'm just gonna go sell this game without playing it and not bother."


----------



## Alpo (Jun 24, 2008)

There's an MGS database thingy on the PSN, or at least will be soon. It hides things that spoil MGS4 until you've played through it, which is a nice touch. I'm going to have a look at it myself before I play MGS4.


----------



## Uber Mega (Jun 24, 2008)

Bound said:


> Because I wanted to play hide and go seek, not a FPS in which you were required to hold a button down the whole time to gain access to said view point.



YES, +10000000 

I didn't mind MGS3, but much preferred MGS1 and 2 for the stealth/sneak aspect.

I've just bought MGS4 (i've been on holiday, else it would have been on launch night), hopefully i'll get chance to have a blast later.


----------



## King_nothing621 (Jun 24, 2008)

I am tired of the cut scenes...I am not even playing it, i am watching my brother.


----------



## Korbain (Jun 25, 2008)

Naren said:


> And I don't think the correct advice that he asked for is "Hey. Go play the series from MGS1." Most people's responses to that would be "FUCK THAT!" or "Eh, okay. I give up. I'm just gonna go sell this game without playing it and not bother."



What other advice is there to give when its a series? He can finish the 4th if he wants, i only said god help him understanding the story lol But, whatever you think topgun naren, god forbid my advice wasn't up too your standards.

In my eyes you have to play from the first one through, if not half the time he'd be sitting there going what the fuck? And if your saying you can play ps1 and ps2 games on the ps3. Why the hell wouldn't the most logical thing be, play from metal gear solid all the way through to guns of the patriot?

Obviously, he's already started playing, so it doesn't matter, may aswell finish it, i was just advising in getting the others because they're great aswell


----------



## sakeido (Jun 25, 2008)

Have you actually tried playing MGS1 recently? It really sucks.


----------



## ibznorange (Jun 25, 2008)

the first one wasnt nearly as cool as 2 or 4 imo, but its still worth it for the story, and for the time it was really something cool. Ive always wanted to play it back through via the GC reissue thing where it had controls more like MGS2


----------



## Korbain (Jun 26, 2008)

sakeido said:


> Have you actually tried playing MGS1 recently? It really sucks.



i still i think its alright, obviously its nothing to compared to the latest ones. but for what it was in the day, jeebus. I love the story in the first one more...its worth it for vulcan raven and mantis. Ahh the old change the controller port trick haha


----------



## Drage (Jul 2, 2008)

Currently bidding on a PS3 bundle on the bay.

Im creaming my pants in anticipation for this game!


----------



## Uber Mega (Jul 2, 2008)

Spoiler



Raiden is a freaking BADASS in MGS4!



The game has really started picking up, may even be my favorite MGS yet!


----------



## daybean (Jul 14, 2008)

i just bought the MGS4 bundle today, and i played the game for about an hour and i got kinda tired of the game. i think this is because of the first opening seen and getting use to the controls. i felt the same way about Gears of War, then i fell in love with the game. i hope this is the same case.


----------



## ibznorange (Jul 14, 2008)

daybean said:


> i just bought the MGS4 bundle today, and i played the game for about an hour and i got kinda tired of the game. i think this is because of the first opening seen and getting use to the controls. i felt the same way about Gears of War, then i fell in love with the game. i hope this is the same case.



i was the same way, took me about 3 hours to get into the game really, but i ended up loving it


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 14, 2008)

I got the game a few days ago and beat it on normal already, and it was one of the most amazing games I've ever played. It was fucking great.

How do I use spoiler tags?


----------



## ibznorange (Jul 14, 2008)

[spoiler ]stuff[/spoiler ]

sans spaces of course


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 14, 2008)

Ah.



Spoiler



Metal Gear Rex vs. Metal Gear Ray!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## daybean (Jul 14, 2008)

i was going to buy the Metal Gear 3 disc (metal gear 1,2 and 3) set for the ps1 and ps2 but they ran out. should i buy and finish these games before i continue this one. after seeing the graphics on this one, i dont see how i could play the others. i finished metal gear for the playstation 1, but i dont even remember how the story line went. i dont think its that important to play the others right?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 14, 2008)

I'd say it helps quite a bit. At the beginning of the game, you really don't need to know too much, but later, it really doesn't make any sense if you don't have a general idea of what occurred in the other games.


----------



## Alpo (Jul 14, 2008)

I got it last week and have been playing it for a few days. It's a damn good game. Fun to play and it looks gorgeous, the cut-scenes especially are absolutely stunning. It also has the most amazing moustaches and mullets in video game history.


----------



## daybean (Jul 14, 2008)

just played it for another hour, i have a headache and i feel kinda sick!!! i dont remember being like this after Gear of War. (i think the movements are about the same), i dont know if i can continue. this really sucks.
maybe its cause im still getting use to the controls, and im moving the camera views way to much. also i havent played a game like this in over a year. i hope i get use to it.


----------



## 7 Dying Trees (Jul 14, 2008)

Well, i got sucked in yesterday, played about 4 hours, it's wicked good! So I think I'll be a recluse for a while now


----------



## Korbain (Jul 15, 2008)

daybean said:


> i was going to buy the Metal Gear 3 disc (metal gear 1,2 and 3) set for the ps1 and ps2 but they ran out. should i buy and finish these games before i continue this one. after seeing the graphics on this one, i dont see how i could play the others. i finished metal gear for the playstation 1, but i dont even remember how the story line went. i dont think its that important to play the others right?



replay the originals for sure before touching 4. I just finished it finally at my mates, and it gets very fucking confusing at times lol. Not all the game, but they bring up things from basically every metal gear, and it links up too the final bit of it. Somehow. lol Fucking awsome game. One of the best final boss battles, intense shit! 



7 Dying Trees said:


> Well, i got sucked in yesterday, played about 4 hours, it's wicked good! So I think I'll be a recluse for a while now



lol you'll need to do alot more of those 4 hour sessions to finish, but oh so worth it!


----------



## daybean (Jul 17, 2008)

man i dont know if it was the game or not (most likely not), but after that night that i got sick from playing the game (headache and slight nauseous), i got even more sick the next day. i mean like 104 temperature and i was covered in blankets with all the fans and air condition turned off, without sweating (i was so cold/was like 100 degrees outside), then i was told to go to the hospital!!! so im back today, so i dont know if i should play it.
i mean a game cant get you this sick, right?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 17, 2008)

I think you got a case of FoxDie.


----------



## daybean (Jul 17, 2008)

ah, thats what i thought it was....wait a min.  What the fuck is foxdie?


----------



## daybean (Jul 17, 2008)

From the Metal Gear Wiki


*FOXDIE* is an engineered Virus created to kill specific people by identifying the person's DNA and their Nanomachines. It had been in development for years before the Shadow Moses incident, but research hit a wall until Naomi Hunter joined the project. Since then, the virus has been altered and re-created several times.

from daybean

...you nerd!


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 17, 2008)

FoxDie is one of about 400,000 reasons why you should be playing MGS1,2,3 before you play 4.


----------



## daybean (Jul 17, 2008)

yeah, but the graphics look so good for the ps3?


----------



## NegaTiveXero (Jul 17, 2008)

Bad graphics shouldn't be the thing to deter you from a game. I always hated that excuse, screw graphics, STORYLINE!!!!

Either way, I HIGHLY suggest to anyone who hasn't played any metal gears before to play 1,2, and 3. Cheat if you have to, just get the story before you go into this game.


----------



## daybean (Jul 17, 2008)

well i read the basics online, if i dont understand something i could always google it like the foxdie thing just mentioned. but the graphics have a shit load to do with a game, or at least make me want to get foxdie again.


----------



## Alpo (Jul 18, 2008)

NegaTiveXero said:


> FoxDie is one of about 400,000 reasons why you should be playing MGS1,2,3 before you play 4.



I never played 3, and I had no problem keeping up with the story. Now, I do agree that to get the most out of the game you should at least play some of the previous ones.

I finished the game a few days ago, and holy shit was it awesome! Can't wait to play it again.


----------

